# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox 2.2.1 Released - 31-07-2013 - The King is BACK !!!!

## mohamed73

VolcanoBox 2.2.1  *Whats new ?*    *Added SPD 6820/8810 Android Read Flash* *1st Read info then write Flash !!** Added SPD 6820/8810 Android Write Flash* (**BETA Don't write on Working phones can harm your phone)* Added SPD 6531 Read Flash** Added SPD 6531 Write Flash** Added SPD 6531 Find Password** Added SPD 6531 Format* (for safety recommendations please backup data first, then load file to format)* SPD 6820/8810 new flash ic added** MTK Andriod Write added new algorithm* * Adjust MTK Andriod change IMEI new* *algorithm,solve some imei lost after reset factory** Adjust SPD Andriod ADB Read partition** Adjust SPD Andriod Root and Format** Added 625a imei repair meta mode* ( software can show nothing but infact imei repaired in phone ) *Added Round 102 new Firmware for Root** Added Round 123 new Frimware for format** Always Readinfo 1st then do Format* * Always do MTK Android AUTO format* * Do not Customize MTK Android phones** No need anymore registration**Firmware update**Must Connected to internet before you run it 1st time !!*   * @ALL BETA TESTERS PLEASE DOWNLOAD THIS VER 2.2.1 VER AND USE IT*  if you got any Problem feel free to post complete details   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *No Mirror links please !!*  **

----------


## mohamed73

Detection initiated...
  Vcc: null
  Gnd: 5
  Analyzing D+ and D-...
  D+ = 3, D- = 2
  Analyzing USB device, please wait...
  Find USB device:SCI USB2Serial (COM14), (VID_1782&PID_4D00)  
  Internal version: SPRD3
  Boot downloaded.
  Start boot please wait a moment....
  Spreadtrum Boot Block version 1.1
  Boot downloaded.
  CPU TYPE:SC8810/6820 [88100040]
  Flash ID: 00AD00BC90555400
  Flash Type:[Hyundai] NAND_HY27UT088G2A
  FLASH LEN:0x20000000
  mtdparts=sprd-nand:256k(spl),512k(2ndbl),256k(params),512k(vmjal   una),10m(modem),3840k(fixnv),3840k(backupfixnv),51   20k(dsp),3840k(runtimenv),10m(boot),10m(recovery),   200m(system),190m(userdata),60m(cache),256k(misc),   1m(boot_logo),1m(fastboot_logo),3840k(productinfo)  ,512k(kpanic)
  Analysis flash internal data successfully.
  Detection initiated...
  Vcc: null
  Gnd: 5
  Analyzing D+ and D-...
  D+ = 3, D- = 2
  Analyzing USB device, please wait...
  Find USB device:SCI USB2Serial (COM14), (VID_1782&PID_4D00)  
  Internal version: SPRD3
  Boot downloaded.
  Start boot please wait a moment....
  Spreadtrum Boot Block version 1.1
  Boot downloaded.
  Flash ID: 00AD00BC90555400
  Flash Type:[Hyundai] NAND_HY27UT088G2A
  Writing completed.
  Flash file G:\Boxes\volcano\YOORD AF5566_20130729_180516_FullFlash.bin has been written.
>>Ready to read/write again, please remove the power supply clip or battery and then re-loaded it.  
Br 
Faisal_Computer

----------

